# The Wings Office Complex- An Impressive 15-Floor Wings Towers Building Project Berths In Lagos



## Vunderkind (Oct 16, 2014)

_0174: Managing Director, RMB Westport, Mr. Micheal O’Malley; Group Chief Executive, Oando Plc, Mr. Wale Tinubu; and Development Manager, RMB Westport, Mr. Roy Hamlyn during the launch of The Wings Office Complex developed by Oando Plc, Argentil, RMB Westport and Standard Bank in Lagos_

The 30th of September witnessed the launch of a major investment in commercial real estate, the Wings Office complex sponsored by Oando Plc, RMB Westport and Standard Bank Group.

The launch event held at the Sky lounge of the Eko hotel and suites V.I Lagos, and had in attendance respectable members of the Nigerian business and real estate community. The brief event which was to officially introduce the Wings office complex, a twin-tower standing at 15 floors high offering about 27,000 square metres of office spaces designed in accordance with international standards.

​
The Wings is a ‘Grade A’ development, designed to be a green certified structure with an intelligent building management system. With 24 hour power and a wet service management system for soil and waste water, the Wings Office Complex is ranked as an energy efficient building.The investment is said to cost US$182million on completion, situated along the water front of the exclusive Ozumba Mbadiwe, Victoria Island, Lagos.






According to Mr. Jubril Wale Tinubu, Group CEO of Oando Plc, “It’s an iconic building,” “For us at Oando, it’s a testimony that whatever we do, we do in a grand way.”





There is no doubt that that the city of Lagos is the hub for commercial real estate being the business capital of Nigeria, and accounting for at least 60 percent of the real estate market growth in Nigeria. The wing’s office Complex certainly raises the bar a notch higher.


----------

